# WCRM - Tueday Evening Event Added



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The BAY AREA GARDEN RAILWAY SOCIETY is hosting the West Coast Regional Meet this year. We will have over 50 layouts open for tours over the five days.
We will be holding an Evening Social Event at an outstanding layout that overlooks the entire San Jose metropolitan area. This event will be hosted by MyLargeScale member Ray Turner and we would like to invite all of the members of MyLargeScale that are going to the WCRM to attend. Here are some phots taken last year during an evening event at Ray's layout...



















The view is quite spectacular!









And the Sunsets can be Memorable!









Russ Miller
BAGRS President


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Ray What a beautiful layout and matching view. 

Wish I could have been there for the open house. 

JJ


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

That is spectacular.
Thanks for sharing the pictures.
Ralph


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07 May 2011 06:56 PM 
WOW Ray What a beautiful layout and matching view. 

Wish I could have been there for the open house. 

JJ 
JJ,
Come up for the Wst Coast Regional Meet in July. It is after the NGRC in Kansas.
Russ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice view.. Tk's for the photos.. Great sun set photo....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!! Man, I wish I could attend!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Just picked up some door prizes for the Sunset Social and the Niles Canyon Train Ride from Ghirardelli Chocolate. I hope the winner has a sweet tooth








Click on the link above to register... 

Russ Miller

BAGRS President


----------

